# Homebrew newbie, solvent help



## BJJisLIFE (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey everyone! New member here, long time member over at OLM. I've been wanting to homebrew for years but never did because sources are a pretty tight kept secret on the other boards I've been on. Now that I've found this board I'm considering giving it a shot.

But one thing that seems to confuse me the most is the whole BA, BB, and EO usage. I've seen a lot of recipes that call for BA+BB, and a lot that just call for BA. Some arguments about BA is what causes PIP and by adding BB reduces PIP dramatically and whatnot. I've seen very little in regard to EO being used.

I'm keeping it simple and just going to start with Test Cyp. What is the general consensus for solvent use? 

Also, I can't find any threads about capping orals, and how to properly mix the raws with the filler to get an accurate dosage. If anyone can point me in the right direction for that I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## panzerfaust (Dec 31, 2019)

There is a sticky with a bunch of "recipes" in this  forum , I personally stay away from EO and stick with GSO as the carrier oil and BA and BB,BB acts as a solvent BA keeps the oil sterile, with Test E you can get away with no BB but with cyp it is a must otherwise it will crash. The amount of Ba and BB varies depending on who you talk to, I try to keep  the amounts as low as possible .I hope this helps ...


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Dec 31, 2019)

panzerfaust said:


> There is a sticky with a bunch of "recipes" in this  forum , I personally stay away from EO and stick with GSO as the carrier oil and BA and BB,BB acts as a solvent BA keeps the oil sterile, with Test E you can get away with no BB but with cyp it is a must otherwise it will crash. The amount of Ba and BB varies depending on who you talk to, I try to keep  the amounts as low as possible .I hope this helps ...



Yeah I saw the sticky, but the recipe for cyp doesn't call for BB. That's why I was a little confused.


----------



## bbuck (Dec 31, 2019)

I pharma grade Cyp uses BA and BB. I have always used both with all my recipes. But I generally convert Test CYP and E together to make higher concentrates that wont crash.


----------



## panzerfaust (Jan 1, 2020)

BJJisLIFE said:


> Yeah I saw the sticky, but the recipe for cyp doesn't call for BB. That's why I was a little confused.



Trust me on the BB for cyp, I learned that the hard way, as I did enanthate B4 with no BB , I didn't use it for cyp , but it started crashing while I was filtering it, so I just had to add BB and everything was fine.. As for % I try to keep it as low as possible, maybe 5% on each, others may have different opinions on that.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jan 2, 2020)

cyp...for almost 20 years I have used 2%BA, 20%BB for 250mg/ml

At first we were all trying the lower percentage of BB but kept crashing at 250mg.  200mg you can get away with lower % of BB


----------



## Sinister9912 (Jan 18, 2020)

HUMANALIFE said:


> cyp...for almost 20 years I have used 2%BA, 20%BB for 250mg/ml
> 
> At first we were all trying the lower percentage of BB but kept crashing at 250mg.  200mg you can get away with lower % of BB



I’ve also heard the need to add eo for cyp to hold at 250 or higher.


----------

